# Tibetan terrier compared to Havanese?



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Hallo everybody :wave:,

Last week I saw a really charming dog that looked so much like a havanese, only little bigger. The owner told me that it was a Tibetan terrier. I'm totally impressed with that little dog, but don't know much about them, except that they are actually not a terriers. 
Does anyone own TT's here on the forum and how is their character when compared to our hava's? Do they get along? 

Greetz,
Sena & Fedja


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Robbie can help you a bit with that one. Any dogs can get along though. Just depends .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a few members here on the forum who have both. It must have been a smaller TT as the standard calls for 14 to 17 inches. They should get along fine with the Havanese and here in the states we have a few breeders who breed both. They also are clowns but more independent then the Havenese. They are very agile.

In the Neatherlands you have a dog that looks on first glance very much like a saggy TT and is just as agile, that is a Schapendoes. They can be the size of a TT or bigger 16 to 20 their tail does not curl over there pack. 

I personally like both breeds and have had a TT but I am very over scared of PRA so the fact that Schapendoes have a test to tell if a female is a carrier is a big plus. Sometimes owners who have had a Lhasa Apso will get a TT because they remind of you of a Lhasa and are from the same family but have a easier temperment, some breeders who have had both call the TT Lhasa Light.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Morning all,

Yes, I'm familiar with Schapendoes breed . It's a working/herding dog so they need quite a bit of exercise. I know a few ppl who own them, and many are doing agility with them. They are pretty dogs, but little bit to big for my taste. 
Funny that TT's are called Lasa light lol, didn't know that! I really liked this one that I met. He/she had sweet balanced personality, funny, playful and oh so cute! It's been a long time that a dog made such a strong impression on me (last time it was a havanese  ). 
My bf likes our little boy very much, but he often says that he would like a little bigger dog next time, so when I saw this TT...well you get the point . Havanese in a bigger package :biggrin1:. Would love to hear more about their personality though, especially from ppl who have a hav too. So TT people...please chime in :biggrin1:.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I personally like both breeds and have had a TT...


Curious about your experience with a TT! How do they compare to a hav?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We have had 3 Tibetan Terriers in the past and they are great dogs.Our first TT was very clever and a bit of a handful,he had a strong will,but loved the children and also loved to play,he was easy to house train and good at tricks,though he could be naughty when we went out because although he always stayed with in eye sight of us,when it was time to go back on the lead he would just come back close enough to be safe, but then dash away each time you would try to get him on lead,he knew all our tricks to get him!He would only come when he was ready,but in the end he was okay.Whilst we had him we got a rescue TT who was very gentle and good we never had any problems with him,and both dogs got on very well from the word go,his one down fall was that he liked to roll in anything disgusting!I have heard this can be a trait in them as can the hanging back and not letting you put them back on lead.Anyway it can't have been that bad because we ended up getting another one,and he was an absolutely wonderful dog with a perfect temperament,absolutely wonderful,good with children very loving funny, good when were out, didn't roll in anything, good with other dogs and visitors, easy to house train.When he died we said we would not get another dog,but then 3 years later my brother-in-law,who had been in America should me this picture of his friends dog, and said how cute it was.Well I checked out breeders in England and was surprised to find that the breeder where we got our last TT from[the excellent one]had been breeding Havanese for the last 8 years, so I gave her a call, and the rest is history 2 Havs down the road later.She still says her first true loves are the Tibetans, as in general they are far more extrovert,she still breeds both and they all hang out together and as a rule get along very well.The reason we went for Havs is because we wanted something smaller.And I love the way they can snuggle up on your lap or on the sofa beside you easily,also they are so soft and loving.All in all both breeds are great.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

clare said:


> The reason we went for Havs is because we wanted something smaller.And I love the way they can snuggle up on your lap or on the sofa beside you easily,also they are so soft and loving.All in all both breeds are great.


Thank you Clare. Are TT's coats not soft then? 
Unfortunately my little devil isn't a snuggler, never has been, but I'm ok with that now. So if TT's don't like to hug I don't mind. My Fedja doesn't like all that touching and petting, I kind of get used to it lol. Sometimes it can actually be a good thing :biggrin1:.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

This may just be an isolated case but my daughter got a six month old TT last fall for her children. Dixie ended up not caring for the children or the husband but stuck to DD like glue! They gave it three months with any improvement so ended up rehoming her to a family recommended by the breeder - older couple with no kids at home. Now, they have a cock-a-poo puppy that loves to play with the children as well as loving everyone else! I guess you just need to be careful to work with the breeder to find the right temperament.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

TT's coats vary,our first one had a soft coat,but not as soft as a Havs,the rescue TT had a very straight coat that was a little harsh and finally the third one had a soft silky coat,but again not as soft as a Havanese.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

clare said:


> ...not as soft as a Havanese.


Ow, that's a shame . But our havs are sooo soft, hard to beat!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

As always I think working with a great breeder helps you find the right temperment for you. We got our TT in March and he is just fantastic. I went with an older pup because I thought it would be easier with our schedules etc. He will be two in November. His coat is softer than Nala's and it doesn't mat as easily as hers does. He was easy to housetrain, loves Nala and almost every other dog he has met, he is good with kids,very active and fun. We are working on his recall. He always comes back when we are hiking but I would like it to be a little more snappy (and not on his own time). It is getting there and he actually spun on his heels to come right back. I really communicated with the breeder about the personality I wanted and what our lifestyle is like and we got the perfect match. I have posted these photos in another thread but they give you the idea of the size and how happy he is. 
He is not quite as snuggly as Nala-but I am sure she is the snuggliest dog in the world. She has sat on my lap through a 6 hour meeting. He likes to be around me and is a velcro dog.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

What a beautiful couple, thnx for the pics Annie! Glad to hear that you're so happy with your newest addition :clap2:.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes all our TT's wanted to be with us all the time,they liked all the family to be together.Sometimes they would just have to sit in the hall of the house because,one son would be in his bedroom DH would be in the sitting room and the other sons in various parts of the house whilst I'm in the kitchen,and so they would go to the middle of the house and try to watch us all!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a groomer and for whatever reason I get all (or at least it seems like) of the TT's in my salon. I can't speak for the TT's personality at home, but for me, the 6 full coated TT's that I regularly groom are not easy to work with. From my understanding, Havs were bred exclusively as a companion animal, whereas Tibetan Terriers were bred as companion and watch dogs. This gives them a little bit of aloofness, especially with strangers (and groomers, I might add!) Of course, each dog is an individual. I have several nice pics of freshly groomed TT's and they really do look like a larger Hav, but I don't want to post them because I don't have owner's permission. They also tend to have coarser hair that serves to insulate them from the cold instead of protect from the heat like Havs. I agree with the others, there is a range of coat type, from cottony, silky, to coarse. The coarser coats tend to be easiest to maintain, then silky, and then cottony is asking for trouble for owners who neglect to comb their fussy dog! I'd be interested in hearing if there is a common ancester to both breeds as their similarities are hard to ignore and their differences seem a matter of adaptation to climate and breeding for the desired personalities.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Very interesting observations. My Blitz does not have the aloof gene! He is always happy and curious. I don't know really what type of coat he has. It is soft and does not mat easily ( KNOCK on wood). Nala's is much more challenging. Blitz loves to be brushed!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

TT's should not have such a difference in coat types as the Havanese. They should have a coat very much like a Lhasa only it will not grow as long. They are used as herders in Tibet, they are sure footed because they need to be in the rockey region they are from. They should not be aloof like a lhasa, lhasa's are sentinel dogs and in the eastern part of the world it is believed they were once the same dog. They are not related to the bichon breeds. Of all the weird things the Puli is related to the TT and the eastern breeds. 

If you observe the TT's at a dog show you will notice that often their hair is straightened with a flat iron (as are Shih Tzus and Lhasa's) rarely do you see this with Havanese. Havanese hair is more porous and will damage quickly.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I think all of that is very interesting!


----------

